# Deutz-Allis Questions PTO Switch



## rdoolin (May 4, 2010)

I just acquired a Deutz-Allis 16HP garden tractor. I cannot figure out how the PTO switch works. The switch appears to be a spring loaded toggle switch and I suspect that it may be bad. Flipping the switch up does not activate the found PTO. However running a wire from the battery to the PTO does activate the PTO. Do any of you have experience with these?









http://myweb.cableone.net/rdoolin/Pto2.jpg


----------

